# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  conversion automatique aprs dpt

## arkham55

Bien le bonjour  tous,

Alors voil, j'ai une petite question pour vous. Mon problme est le suivant (plantons le dcor) : J'utilise actuellement un logiciel qui permet l'enregistrement audio de longue dure, ce logiciel, se nommant winmedia, dpose le rsultat de l'enregistrement (une fois termin) dans un rpertoire spcifi, et ce, au format MP2. 
Ensuite, par un procd automatis, il dpose ces enregistrements sur le serveur web qui se charge de upload le contenu afin de pouvoir l'utiliser via l'Internet.

Mon problme est que ce format audio n'est pas pratique pour la lecture sur le net, il est plus 'lourd' apparemment, c'est pourquoi j'aimerai convertir les fichiers MP2 en MP3. Mais que cela se fasse automatiquement, suite  la phase d'enregistrement.
Comment pensez-vous que je pourrai m'y prendre?
Merci d'avance pour les pistes que vous me donnerez.
Arkh

----------

